# Lift Etiquette



## RaD RaBauT (Jul 9, 2009)

Well normally the people on the far corners go to the sides and the person in the middle goes straight. it just seems that you had some inexperienced people on your chair with you, and theres really no way to keep safe from that.

When your still getting used to chairlifts our down feel 100% safe with them you should try to always be on the sides, this way you can get off to the side and not get jumbled up in a mess.

Another way is to have some people hang back a bit when the chairlift gets to the top and have other people push off hard once it gets there so you all get off at different times, this works really good for me.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I always try and stay to one side or the other on big 6 gaper lifts. It's easier that way and I just don't trust anyone! I am soo fucking tired of getting topsheet knicjs from Skiiers or gaper boarders!!! Happened 3 times this yer for 1st time out new board days...fucking lame!


----------



## brujito (May 11, 2008)

FLuiD said:


> I always try and stay to one side or the other on big 6 gaper lifts. It's easier that way and I just don't trust anyone! I am soo fucking tired of getting topsheet knicjs from Skiiers or gaper boarders!!! Happened 3 times this yer for 1st time out new board days...fucking lame!


the thing is i was on the side... it just happened that they were sitting next to me... next time im just gunning it, im lucky its just a strain so im out for 2 weeks... although i've seen some bad collisions on chair lift maybe they should put some rules up of dismouinting... my 2 cents... :dunno:


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

If Im in the middle I usually be the first or last one to get off, if Im first I can just get out of the way of anything that might happen, and if I get off last I can see where most people are heading and just go from there

Altough I dont think Ive ever been hurt from the several times I would fall when I first started so your situation just sounds like bad luck or you have a weak body


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah, being a bigger person myself, I usually just grab people and keep them up if they are heading towards me or are about to fall, and most of the time those people are appreciative of it because they are just starting out


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I always always always go in as much of an opposite direction of the others as possible. If I am lucky enough to be on the end, I take a hard curve away from them.

Usually, I will just ask which way everyone is going before I get off as well. I hate getting off the lift with people who don't know what they are doing or don't care.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Usually, I will just ask which way everyone is going before I get off as well.


lol yeah what ever happened to the lost art of talking to people? Normally I try to get on alone (I realize this is just a pipedream for alot of you guys at bigger busier places ) but if not I always tell skiers to get on the downhill side of the lift, that way they can just go and not cross in front of me. If you tell folks why most of the time they are fine with being told what to do. For inexperienced borders I just ask them what they prefer me or them going first and just do whatever makes them more comfortable.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's thunderdome 4 man enter 1 man leave


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I tell friends of mine that the hardest part of snowboarding is learning how to get off of the lift without injuring yourself - or somebody else. Some things that I've experienced or noticed:

1- I see so many boarders looking down as they exit the lift and that tends to get them in trouble. Look down and that's where you're going to end up. 
2- A lot of people try to stop too fast if they pick up a little speed and that's where the pile ups normally happen. 

I keep my head up and try to get as much distance as possible from the pack. Kind of like a holeshot in motocross. But even the best of plans can get screwed up if you're in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

my lady friend pulled me down with her one time, twisted my knee and reinjured my separated shoulder


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah pretty much as soon as my board hits the unloading ramp I am standing up pushing off the chair and skating away as fast as possible. No issues ever


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

Largest chair I ride is a high speed quad. Only bad experience I've had was once with a kid's ski leash, the kid fell, and it dragged the dad in front of me and I joined the pile. Dunno why they had the stupid thing clipped in on the chair...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> And for Christ`s sake please clear the unloading area! It is a real pet peeve of mine to see hordes of riders and skiers treating the unloading area of a chairlift like a social gathering.....:thumbsdown:


 That's where you gotta throw down the Thunderdome Law really hard! 2 man enter 1 man leave!


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Welcome to Thunderdome....Bitch!


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> And for Christ`s sake please clear the unloading area! It is a real pet peeve of mine to see hordes of riders and skiers treating the unloading area of a chairlift like a social gathering.....:thumbsdown:


that really pisses me off as well, what makes people think standing in a big group to chitchat right where people have to unload is a good idea is beyond me, that or deciding it's a perfect spot to stop and strap up.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Throw in a little bit of ice on the bottom of the boards and and you have a nice pile up to untangle


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

sounds unfortunate, i had a skier get off the lift awkwardly, his ski some how got between my legs, when he fell the ski pulled my back leg off the board and i fell, next thing i know i got nailed in the head by the chair...not cool:thumbsdown:


----------



## RaD RaBauT (Jul 9, 2009)

When i ride with my friends we always sort of just stabalize ourselves by gently grabbing onto each other if were in a full lift. i even do this with strangers if i feel that there gunna fall or im going to, people arent going to care.

but normally i have no problems at all with lifts unless a beginner is with me.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

just tell folks this is the first time on the chair...they'll get out of your way


----------



## hc806 (Jan 19, 2009)

most of the time i am with my friends so its ok, but if i were with people i do not know, definetly pick the side seats so you can just turn away from the people as soon as possible, if you are stuck in the middle, then try to PUSH off the chair to get to the frotn without being stuck with the other guys


**btw try to avoid ppl with rentals cuz they are either new to snowboarding or they dont care and just run over you/your board** generalization though


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I dont know, in the east coast we have single lines, where if your by yourself you get into the single line and ride at the end of the chair. Not sure if it's like that out west or PNW.:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

The best advice for chairlift lines is: If you don't know how to ride one footed, learn. I'm decent enough at one-footed that I can go down bunny slopes, and that small amount of ability at it has saved me getting off chairlifts multiple times, from myself and others. I've taken a few hits coming off the chairlift, and I've been able to keep myself upright, or been able to avoid it.

And just pay attention to the people on the chairlift with you, it's usually easy enough to tell who is going to be a spaz you should race past, and who is going to be a spaz you should hang back and wait so you can dodge them easier.


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

Just remember, there's no shame in being last off the chair if the people with you are spazzing out. It gives you time to stop, and go around the pile of bodies instead of joining it.


----------



## Ego (Jan 5, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> In life, all is fair in love and war. Getting off a chairlift with multiple people is war,particularly when some are skiers and some goofy vs regular.
> 
> So as much as some should go one way and some the other in warfare one cannot expect perfection...in fact one should anticipate Caos!!!!
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA!!!! its funny cause its true. i do the same thing. the experienced guys should have no qualms about "guiding" someone with a firm hand if they are going to run into us and risk damaging our equipment. are they going to pay for it if they do? no. so then they eat snow. they'll get over it.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

laz167 said:


> I dont know, in the east coast we have single lines, where if your by yourself you get into the single line and ride at the end of the chair. Not sure if it's like that out west or PNW.:dunno:


There are singles lines for the more heavily used Quads yes...i dont think many if any doubles chairs have singles lines on Mt Hood...


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

The single lines are where its at to cut through the crowded BS. In all honestly though most of the crowded BS I run into is me cutting through to somewhere else or the start or end of the day!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

I have some stories to tell about this. 
This last season at keystone, there is this lift with quite a fast drop off getting off it, and its a two man lift and some skier was just standing at,the bottom of the lift. chatting to the lift attendant and then just as we got off he appeared, and there was nothing by brother could do but run him over. no where to go except straight over him. I dont think that skier will ever stand around the lift area again. I think he got a very big surprise. 
so clear that lift area people. its not hard.


----------



## Ego (Jan 5, 2009)

hockeyjock said:


> I have some stories to tell about this.
> This last season at keystone, there is this lift with quite a fast drop off getting off it, and its a two man lift and some skier was just standing at,the bottom of the lift. chatting to the lift attendant and then just as we got off he appeared, and there was nothing by brother could do but run him over. no where to go except straight over him. I dont think that skier will ever stand around the lift area again. I think he got a very big surprise.
> so clear that lift area people. its not hard.


I have done this and it was the greatest feeling ever. I look forward to it every time I go boarding. Slowly but surely people will learn not to stand at the bottom.


----------



## SummitAtSnoq (Oct 26, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> on the chair with a couple of hyper teenagers acting wild all pumped up on their energy drinks,



Ahhh and so it begins, =] Sweet, blissful, seniority.
I laughed.
THEIR energy drinks.
<3


----------



## brujito (May 11, 2008)

Ego said:


> I have done this and it was the greatest feeling ever. I look forward to it every time I go boarding. Slowly but surely people will learn not to stand at the bottom.


yes... only on my third run with my new board (K2 Turbo Dream)i found some idiot standing in the middle of the dismount area tried to go around him but managed to nick my tail on his board... chipped my top sheet royally... then he had the cojones to yell my board! just looked at him and said mate you are a douche next time you stand there im going run over you... energy drinks, does coffee count? if so man im pepped up all the time...


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

You know you can get off the lift anytime you want to or you could just buy an old crappy yamaha snowmobile like my mates do and go up the mountain and get chased at the same time.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

I Always hang back and let everyone go first I find my clear path and push off hard and ride away free and clear , works every time, ive never had a accident getting off the lift that I can remember (knock on wood) unless it was when my girl was learning and kept trying to drag me down with her, but still same concept aplies just push her off and ride away clean...... then turn around point and laugh lol :cheeky4::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> I Always hang back and let everyone go first I find my clear path and push off hard and ride away free and clear , works every time, ive never had a accident getting off the lift that I can remember (knock on wood) unless it was when my girl was learning and kept trying to drag me down with her, but still same concept aplies just push her off and ride away clean...... then turn around point and laugh lol :cheeky4::laugh:




LoL, I was just about to write the same thing about pulling you down with me hahaha. Or you can just day dream about the beautiful scenery in Utah then fall off the lift going face first into ice since you werent there to grab on to. Ending up with a big ass black and blue eye while u pointed and laughed lmao


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

SpringheelJack said:


> The best advice for chairlift lines is: If you don't know how to ride one footed, learn. I'm decent enough at one-footed that I can go down bunny slopes, and that small amount of ability at it has saved me getting off chairlifts multiple times, from myself and others. I've taken a few hits coming off the chairlift, and I've been able to keep myself upright, or been able to avoid it.
> 
> And just pay attention to the people on the chairlift with you, it's usually easy enough to tell who is going to be a spaz you should race past, and who is going to be a spaz you should hang back and wait so you can dodge them easier.


I'm totally with you on this one. The one piece of advice I can offer people who are uncomfortable with only one foot clipped in, is to NOT aim for your stomp pad. I don't ever look at my board or anything when I get off the lift. I just take my back foot and firmly press it against the inside of the binding, which happens to also be on the stomp pad. I tell this to a lot of beginners on lifts and it seems to calm them down that somebody is trying to help. You can ALWAYS tell when somebody is nervous about a lift.


----------

